# time for a post



## maybesoon (May 22, 2008)

i am 25, and married. have had sex twice this year....have confronted my husband about it, and he doesnt care.....that is the premis of my story. 
when we were dating he would push me away. i would try initiating foreplay, and he wasnt having it. would say he was tired, wanted to do his crossword, etc. i should have known better. the only time(s) he would have sex with me was, is, when he was/is drunk. why is that? since we've been married ive lost 30 pounds and i am ****ing hot. i know this because im a bartender and have numbers and guys/girls thrown at me day and night. (which is a good booster). 
he has pushed me away so much that i just dont want to have sex with him, and insulted me with the fact that the only time (i feel) he finds me sexy enough to have sex with, is when he's drunk, that i just dont give a ****. now, you are all thinking this is ****ty, she should tell her husband this.
i have. i actually told him that i wanted to cheat on him bc he never fullfilled my sexual desires, and that the only time he wanted to was when he was drunk, and that was insulting. he did nothing about it. 
i kicked him out of the house and told him to find a marriage counselor. he told me that there were too many,we needed to choose them together. when i looked at his internet history, i saw that he had found one website with two doctors. in the mean time, i have taken a college class about marriage, looked at psychological reviews, and sought out many therapists; finding huge lists in order to save our marriage. he looked up two....two....and said there were too many that we had to look together. 
i need help. i joined this sight for help. he doesnt contribute financially, we never have sex, and i dont even want to sleep in the same bed as him. please...help.


----------

